# -
? ,      - 1000.    ?    -  ?    (),       ,       1000 ,      ?

----------

,   ,  :yes: 
-           .    .  .


http://www.ib.ru/pages/programmnye_p...y/obnovleniya/

----------

, .      -,      .

----------

